# prendre par le cou



## lillan

Bonjour,

Si l'on prend quelqu'un par le cou, est-ce que çela implique la violence ou non? Je note que c'est une expression utilisée en parlant des choses que certains font à leurs chiens et chats quand ils ont commis des bêtises, mais ici il s'agit d'une femme et d'un homme qui s'aiment passionnément. Mais il faut dire que l'homme vient de commettre un meurtre et que la femme se précipite sur lui et "*le prend par le cou*". 

Merci beaucoup de bien vouloir m'aider!


----------



## kabak

je dirais que c'est comme dire " qu'il l'agrippe par le cou à deux mains " pour l'étouffer ?


----------



## Henri Pez

Pour moi on attrape les enfants par la peau du cou avant de les punir.
Mais j'imagine qu'on peut aussi prendre quelqu'un par le cou pour l'embrasser. Dans ce cas on met les mains de chaque coté du cou de la personne.


----------



## le Grand Soir

Je me demande si l'on peut aussi dire: prendre par la gorge; ou même prendre par le gosier.


----------



## s0182446

Pour ma part, il me semble que, hors contexte, "prendre par le cou" n'est pas nécessairement un acte violent. Comme vous le mentionnez, cela peut même être un acte préparant à un baiser.

Par contre, "prendre par la gorge" (ou encore "prendre à la gorge" ou "saisir à la gorge") me parait spontanément plus agressif, et faire plus directement référence à l'acte d'étouffer, d'étrangler. Notez qu'on peut dire aussi d'une fumée qu'elle nous "prend à la gorge" (dans le sens qu'elle nous étouffe) -- jamais quelle nous "prend par le cou".

Du reste, je n'ai jamais entendu (ou lu) "prendre par le gosier", mais il me semble que cela pourrait se dire, si le contexte (p.ex. le registre) s'y prête.


----------



## itka

> Pour ma part, il me semble que, hors contexte, "prendre par le cou" n'est pas nécessairement un acte violent.


Pour moi, ça ne l'est même jamais... Je n'aurais pas l'idée d'employer cette expression pour parler d'un geste agressif.

C'est une façon d'enlacer quelqu'un. On peut l'enlacer par le cou, par les épaules, par la taille... dans tous les cas, c'est plutôt un geste affectueux ou amoureux et c'est souvent un geste d'enfant qui attrape son père ou sa mère pour l'embrasser.


----------



## simenon

Bonjour à tous,
je reprendre cette vieille discussion de lillan pour demander votre avis à propos d'une scène où une mère prend par le cou son fils. 
Ils sont en train de discuter. Le fils a vingt ans. Je cite une partie du dialogue (tiré du roman _Les magiciennes _de Boileau-Narcejac): 

La mère: "Qu'est-ce que tu veux savoir... encore?"
Le fils: "Rien."
La mère: "Nous sommes en train de nous engueuler, ma parole"! Vide ton sac, va. J'aime mieux ça. Ton père, lui, ruminait ses colères pendant des mois. Ce n'est pas mon genre."
*Elle s'approcha, prit son fils par le cou, le secoua*.
"J 'ai eu des torts; je le sais mieux que toi. Mais si mon idée marche... Allez, va trouver Ludwig... Et applique-toi ... Et puis, tâche de sourire un peu...
Quand on a cette bouche! ... On ne t'a donc jamais dit dans ton collège, que tu es joli garçon?"

Cela me semble un geste presque tendre. Est-ce que je me trompe? Et, en tout cas, quel geste est exactement? Elle met vraiment  ses mains sur le cou du garçon? Ou plutôt sur ses épaules? Ou encore elle l'attrappe par la peau du cou. C'est peut-être plus probable car peu après on nous dit que le garçon ne songeait qu'à se libérer de "cette main qui pesait sur sa nuque comme un joug". Donc il s'agit d'une seul main, je crois.
 Et puis elle le secoue? Je n'arrive pas à imagine la scène. Cela me parait innaturelle.


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,
C'est un geste affectueux, pas de doute. 
Je vois la scène comme cela : la mère face à son fils de 20 ans, il est plus grand, elle pose une main sur sa nuque (*une* main, à cause de la précision qui suit mais *deux* mains semble plus naturel) et incline à plusieurs reprises la tête de son fils vers elle. Le but est de le faire réagir car à lire le contexte il semble quelque peu amorphe ou abattu. 
Si le jeune homme voit cette main _comme un joug_ c'est peut-être parce qu'elle symbolise à ses yeux l'emprise psychologique d'une mère possessive.
En résumé, ce geste a du point de vue de la mère une intention affectueuse mais il est perçu comme abusif par son fils.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup, c'est très prècis. Là je vois la scène.


----------



## simenon

Je reviens sur cette expression, car elle apparaît encore une fois, dans un contexte un peu différent. Il s'agit des mêmes personnages, une mère et son fils, mais ici il s'agit sans aucun doute d'un geste tendre. Le fils vient de donner à sa mère des fleurs avec une carte où il a écrit quelques mots affectueux. Elle "le prit par le cou, appuya sa tête contre lui". Je me demande comment elle le prend cette fois, avec une ou deux mains? […] Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

S'il s'agit d'un geste affectueux, c'est selon toute vraisemblance à une seule main qu'elle le prend par le cou.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour à tous, 

Le Grand Soir, S0183448, 

"Prendre par le gosier" : jamais entendu ni jamais lu, et N_gram Viewer _ne connaît pas (entre 1800 et 2000) :

https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra... par le cou;,c0;.t1;,prendre par la gorge;,c0


----------



## simenon

Ah, je pensais avec deux mains... Merci beaucoup Maître Capello. Donc elle lui met une main sur le cou. 
Je m'excuse si j'avais posé deux questions, mais c'est parce que à mon avis elles étaient liées. Je veux dire que si elle lui prenait le cou avec deux mains, elle aurait dû appuyer sa tête contre sa poitrine, je pense, tandis que avec une seule main, je ne sais pas, mais je penserait plutôt à l'épaule.


----------



## Logospreference-1

De la part d'une mère, on ne parlera pas d'un geste amical mais en effet affectueux, mais le sens est bien de faire sentir à son fils qu'il doit avoir confiance en elle et prendre confiance en lui : elle est de son côté, elle veut que son fils le sache. Si elle avait des visées possessives, la mère s'y prendrait autrement : elle ne se mettrait pas en réalité du côté de son fils, mais seulement du sien, à elle.


----------



## simenon

Merci Logospreference, mais en vérité je n'ai pas bien compris votre réponse. DOnc vous aussi pensez qu'elle le prend par le cou avec une seule main et qu'il s'agit d'un geste affectueux, c'est ça?
En réalité, je dois ajouter que la rélation entre cette mère et ce fils n'est pas tellement claire, il y a une certaine ambiguité dans le comportement de la femme à l'égard de son fils, un fils qu'elle a presque abandonné quand il était enfant et qu'elle retrouve presque homme (vingt ans). Au début elle a une attitude distante, souvent sarcastique, mais au fil des mois elle devient de plus en plus affectueuse (mais aussi jalouse et un peu possesive). Ici par exemple l'envoi des fleurs de la part du jeune homme n'est pas sincère, il ruse. Elle est émue, je crois, mais il y a toujours quelque chose d'ambigue, d'excessif, même dans ce geste. Qu'elle fait d'ailleurs en disant: "Tu sais, que ce n'est pas très convenable, cette carte". La carte est celle où il avait écrit "Pierre (qui est le garçon) à sa magicienne" (qui est sa mère qui fait l'illusionniste).


----------



## Logospreference-1

Cette femme agit-elle auprès de son fils comme une mère qui veut retrouver son fils, ou non ? J'ai pensé que oui, mais qu'évidemment rien n'est évident pour les deux. La mère a manqué à son enfant, l'enfant a manqué à sa mère, et les deux s'en souviennent. D'une part.

Et je crois au sens des gestes féminins. Si je n'y crois pas il ne va pas me rester grand chose de mes certitudes sur la femme, d'autre part. Quand une femme tient un homme par le bras, personne ne lui dit de le faire, et tout homme sait que peu de femmes, d'ailleurs à titres divers, ont pris leur bras. Ici, le geste décrit est un peu surprenant de la part d'une mère à l'égard de son fils qui est grand. Mais je prends ce geste tel quel : je ne peux pas faire autrement.


----------



## simenon

Merci Logos. Oui je crois qu'elle veut le retrouver, nouer un lien (bien que tardivement) avec lui, mais son attitude est toujours un peu forcée. Comme dans ce cas d'ailleurs. Et ses sentiments sont un peu ambigues. En tout cas le geste dont vous parlé est-il le même dont M. Capello parlait? Elle met sa main (une main) sur le cou du garçon, c'est ça?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Oui : le bras passe derrière le cou ; la main est sur le cou ou sur l'épaule, à mon sens peu importe.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup Logos.


----------

